# 1964 Pontiac Offenhauser Dual Quads - Bypass built into water neck?



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone. 

I bought a 1961-1964 Offenhauser Dual Quad Manifold, and upon receipt, there is no spot for the timing cover bypass to flow through the intake manifold. 

The water next looks like it has a build in bypass. Can I just tap and block the bypass on the timing cover. Would this cause any harm? Or am I better off finding a more traditional intake?

First picture is the original intake. Second picture is the Offy intake front view. Third picture is the Offy intake showing the bypass on the water neck. 

Thanks so much!

pontiac gto tempest lemans catalina bonneville grand prix 421 389 455 428 326 1961 1962 1963 1964


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Might be nice if you would tell us what you are trying to install it on????

1961-64 intakes will only fit 1961-64 heads.

1965 and up are all the same and will only fit 1965 and up - intake bolt pattern changed among other things.


----------



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry. Thanks. 

It's going on a 1962 389 with 538177 heads. The Offenhauser manifold is part number 5162 and was supposed to be for 1961-1964 Pontiacs. I compared the bottom ports of the Offenhauser with those on the original intake and they match. All appears to line up (heads to intake). Just there is no bottom port on the front of the manifold connect to the timing cover. 

Thanks for the help!

Joe


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Dual Tempests said:


> Sorry. Thanks.
> 
> It's going on a 1962 389 with 538177 heads. The Offenhauser manifold is part number 5162 and was supposed to be for 1961-1964 Pontiacs. I compared the bottom ports of the Offenhauser with those on the original intake and they match. All appears to line up (heads to intake). Just there is no bottom port on the front of the manifold connect to the timing cover.
> 
> ...


OK, that helps. Not an expert on this, but that may actually be earlier than '61. My 1956/57 Pontiac had the water neck in front with no provision for the timing cover connection. Picture is of my 1956 Pontiac factory 2 x 4 intake - note the water neck and lack of timing cover connection which has the temp sensor in its place. So not sure if your intake might be for an earlier Pontiac model.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Joe! What are you up to these days? My gut tells me you have an intake for a '55-'60 block with the small water pump. Totally different than the newer styles. Neat looking intake, very good for hood clearance. My '65 GTO still thanks you for its new antenna and rear bumper that I picked up from you a few years back. It's long lost back up lights are once again operational Thank you!! Do you still have that wicked black '64 428 Tempest??

Jeff


----------

